# Opening .lnk attachments



## Karen Haskamp (Nov 1, 2006)

My computer: Mac OS X 
version: 10.4.8
processor: 2.16 GHz Intel Core Duo
Memory @ GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM

I hope this is sufficient information...

I am utilizing Micrososft office for Mac; the 2004 standard edition. The email portion/client is Entourage. My son has sent me photographs of my grandsons in their Halloween costumes utilizing an attachment that ended in .lnk (with which I am entirely unfamiliar). It does appear as an attachment in my email, but when I request that it be opened, there is no response whatsoever...not even a dialog box/window to inform me as to the nature of the problem. Quite simply, NOTHING happens. I have advised him to utilize .jpg at the end of attachments, but apparently this is not an option for him. Any advice would be greatly appreciated...

Karen


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

File Extension Details for .LNK

So looks like you just got the shortcut file that is linked to the picture. 
But that does you no good.
They would be a very small file size too.

Have you son make sure he sends a copy of the pictures and not a shortcut.


----------



## Karen Haskamp (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank You....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------

